# Honda RN01 For SALE ????



## markfielding1977 (Jul 11, 2004)

I heard some news today that some of you might be interested in. I have been told from a good source that Honda will be selling the RN01 downhill bike before the start of next season. They are looking at a price of around 800,000 Japanese Yen (just shy of $7000US). For that you get the frame (including trasmission), shock, fork and possibly handlebars (not sure on that)....but no wheels and no brakes. For the bad news though. Apparently they will firstly selling the bike only Japan. Sounds rather interesting though huh!!!!!


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

thats cool, where did you hear that from?


----------



## #1 Hucker (Jan 3, 2006)

holy sh!t thats $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## markfielding1977 (Jul 11, 2004)

Went riding today and was told about it. Should be interesting seeing novices riding them (don't think they would look right though with a slow rider falling off all the time....like me)
Although they do look fast just sitting in their stands!!!!!!!!


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

not many people deserve a bike that sick


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

too much for not enough


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Well, it's a kickass bike, but that's just too much $$$$.


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

It's probably not FSR or VPP is it Bob?


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

Part of that price I'm sure is that there intended for the Japanese market , there are allot of "collectors " in Tokyo with their entire houses filled with bikes any of us would kill for.

Still at 7K it's kinda tempting jsut to have one  and I have friends in Japan who work in the industry :thumbsup:


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Emailed a friend @ SHOWA today he has heard nothing about it!!! He is at the US division though?????


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

ianjenn said:


> Emailed a friend @ SHOWA today he has heard nothing about it!!! He is at the US division though?????


There not going to tell him anything ......

I just shot an email over to a friend of mine who runs one of the biggest distrubuters in Japan I'll see what she says !


----------



## merrrrjig (Jan 25, 2004)

This is not true, knowing that they were going to retail in stores for $16,000


----------



## K'Endo (Dec 23, 2003)

Wotta waste o money!

Kn.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Yeah not sure wether they would use the Showa suspension or save MUCH$$$$$$$$$$$ and run FOX front and back???????


----------



## markfielding1977 (Jul 11, 2004)

Here in Japan the Honda G cross team don't use Showa suspension (They use Kayaba), but the retail bikes will be using Showa front and rear units.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

coma13 said:


> It's probably not FSR or VPP is it Bob?


stupid single pivot


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

stupid winning single pivots..


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

mtb_biker said:


> stupid winning single pivots..


it's the rider


----------



## markfielding1977 (Jul 11, 2004)

Speaking of riders, I nearly ran one of the Honda riders over yesterday. I was coming down a steep muddy part of the course when I saw a Honda bike lying on the side of the track, about 10 metres down was the rider shouting and screaming something to me!!!!!!! Managed to avoid him though. Turns out there was a dead snake on the trail and as he is terrified of snakes he thought I wouldn't want to ride over it.........Paying more attention to him than the trail, unfortunately the snake had an extra pair of michelin skid marks on its back.


----------

